# 2006 Huron Hawg Fest - Information & Links



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

The 2006 Huron Hawg Fest Tournament pre-registration is officially open. This year's event promises to be bigger and better than last years, and we're extremely excited to bring back the Fest for a 3rd year. We've added a new Hawg Fest Forum to field any questions this year, and we're bringing back the catered dinner, pig roast, and tournament as we have in years past. Once again Evinrude and Sharpnack II Chevrolet are back as an event sponsor, joined by WKYC TV-3, Rich's Hook Line and Sinker, Cisco Fishing Systems, Mossy Oak, Navionics, Cranberry Creek Marina, West Marine, Reef Stalker Sport Fishing Charters, Legacy Charters, Eyestalker Charters, Blue Dolphin Charters, Freebird Charters, Happy Hooker Bait & Tackle, Den's Sportsman's Outpost, Dave's Bait & Tackle, MaxedOut Enterprises, Ole Pete's Tackle and Wonderfoam Restore/Cleaner. Please support our sponsors, as their generosity is what makes this event possible! Check back often for updates, and we'll see you in September!​

For tournament regsitration and event info, goto www.huronhawgfest.com​For raffle ticket purchases goto www.huronhawgfest.com​


----------



## eyecrazy (Aug 25, 2005)

Do we just enter the big fish part on site,or did I miss it in the link.eyecrazy/Steve Hammons


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

I just figured out who you were Steve! Haven't seen you for a while!

Just enter Big fish at registration. Bookkeeping is a lot simpler that way!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Paid via Paypal this morning. Can't wait to see everyone and meet some of the newer members. Hopefully the weather will cooperate this year, I can't have my whole crew seasick again !  Team Git-R-Dun

Krustydawg


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Anyone looking for a crew member for hawgfest, PM me with your requirements. I have drifted, trolled dipsys and lead core as well as planers. Been out of it for a few years, but have the capability and knowledge to be a good asset. If you need $ or bait or lunch, whatever. Let me know.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Right on Matt. Since ill be headed up your way shortly, I wont be able to post any entries from today until sunday, on the site until monday. So for those of you who are registering this weekend, I'll post your confirmations/boat numbers on huronhawgfest.com on Monday!!

Looking forward to it!!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Shake:
I'll make sure the entries are numbered as they come in. Let me know when you'll be back and I'll update you.


----------



## eyecrazy (Aug 25, 2005)

Marc,Yeah,I have been pretty busy for a long time now-started a new business.Have only been up a couple of times in the last year & a half,planning on changing that this fall.Can't wait to fish this great event again.I have had to miss the last 2.Really had a good time at the last one I fished.Can't wait to see you guys again. eyecrazy


----------



## fatguyinalittlecoat (Feb 20, 2006)

I sure would like to be at this one. Sounds like a hooooot!!! Anyone that needs a second let me know. I have a boat but it ain't erie capable so i guess I'd pitch in 50/50 and do what i can. If ya have a boat I have no problem helping pitch in for gas.


----------



## eyecrazy (Aug 25, 2005)

Can someone tell me if there is a campground close to Huron.I would like to stay at one & be able to keep my boat in the water or launch at the campground,if one is on the river.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

eyecrazy,
Huron River Valley Resort, I find the resort part of the name amusing. Anyhow, click on the link to the website (attached).

http://hrvrcamping.com/


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

If anyone is looking for dockage at the Huron Boat Basin give Doug Steinwart a call at 419-433-4848

http://www.huronparks.org/reservations.htm


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Updated the site with 3 more teams, and a special thanks to Sharpnack II Chevrolet in Willard, OH for coming back as a second year sponsor!

http://www.huronhawgfest.com


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Ahh hah, some of my Willard boys !  Good to see you joining the fun Tom !


----------



## eyecrazy (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks,Krusty.Appreciate the info.eyecrazy


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

12 teams as of today! 

Updated info on the 5 Lake Erie Charter trips! Visit http://www.huronhawgfest.com for more info.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Come on Guys, if you want that low starting number better get signed up fast! Looks like we may excede last years numbers. We hope to at least get one more than last year. I can't wait to see the amount of fish brought in with the way the eyes have been hitting all year.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

My registration and check is in the mail !!! Can't wait!! Steve,


----------



## eyecrazy (Aug 25, 2005)

Can I add the names of my team to the board? If so,add Jimmy Lang & Mike Townsend to the list.Thanks,eyecrazy


----------



## swedish_pimple (Aug 19, 2006)

This will be my first year to fish this tournament,I'm from the Richmond,Indiana area,Eyecrazy has made this possible for me to fish,really looking forward to it,sounds like a great time,
Jimmy Lang


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Shakedown,
The two guys that will be with me are Steve Ellars and Fred McCafferty.
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

19 teams as of today!

Welcome to the event Jimmy, and good luck to you guys.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

20 teams so far, 1 month to go!

Sweeeeeeet.


----------



## eyecrazy (Aug 25, 2005)

That is sweet.I don't know if I can take this next month! eyecrazy


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

29 teams as of today!

On the home stretch tomorrow


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Guys!! Remember 2- weeks from tomorrow ( 14 days,) we close pre registration. After that it cost you an extra $25.00 per team more. So be sure and be signed up and paid by Sept, 14th. Don't wait it will be sooner than we think.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

First flight cut off is 40 boats! 7 to go!

www.huronhawgfest.com for roster as of 9/1/05. 3-6 man teams making the bulk of the roster thus far. A reminder, only 2 weeks left for pre-registration!!!!!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Flight #1 is full, and we've started filling flight #2.

41 boats total as of today
6 days left of pre-registration

Getting close!!!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

46 teams as of today! Pre-reg is over this coming week!!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

#59 registered today!!!!

Pre-registration ends tomorrow night, Get in now, avoid the late fees at the ramp, and still get a great boat number!!!!!!!

http://www.huronhawgfest.com


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

We reached the number 60 at 10:00 tonight.
Remember tomorrow is the last day to enter with out the late fee added. At 12:00 Midnight tomorrow the fee goes up $25.00 if you mail your entry it MUST be postmarked on the 14th. or you owe $25.00 so if you send it make sure the PO marks it while your there. if you pay pal you must do so before 11:59 PM tomorrow.


----------

